# [solved] Apache DirectoryIndex whoes

## Darknight

I'd like to have a single index.php as index file of a whole branch of the website, here is the config:

<Directory "/var/www/localhost/htdocs/docs">

  Options -Indexes FollowSymLinks

  DirectoryIndex index.php /var/www/localhost/htdocs/docs/index.php

Now if I request /docs/ index.php (which resides in that directory) will load correctly, if I request any subdirectory it won't load and, by virtue of -Indexes, I'll receive a 403 error.

Could someone point me in the right direction? The apache docs are adamant that absolute paths may be used in DirectoryIndex (cgi for example) but as a matter of fact it doesn't seem to work for me.

Thanks in advance.

EDIT: the "absolute" path is based in the documentroot, so /docs/index.php works.

----------

